# What Makes a Great Nation?



## Rapid (Aug 29, 2015)

lindy said:


> Using those assumptions, why isn't this labeled a hate crime and some high speed hashtags blowing up the Twittersphere?  Why aren't the masses protesting in the streets, calling for the removal of the rainbow flag or associating it with hate, tearing down all the MLK street signs, calling for arrest of NAACP leaders for hate mongering,  blah, blah, blah?



Hate to say it, but I think it's all downhill from here. Here's an interesting read (not that long).

http://www.newworldeconomics.com/archives/2014/092814_files/TheFateofEmpiresbySirJohnGlubb.pdf

Summary

As numerous points of interest have arisen in the course of this essay, I close with a brief summary, to refresh the reader’s mind. (a) We do not learn from history because our studies are brief and prejudiced. (b) In a surprising manner, 250 years emerges as the average length of national greatness. (c) This average has not varied for 3,000 years. Does it represent ten generations? (d) The stages of the rise and fall of great nations seem to be:

The Age of Pioneers (outburst)
The Age of Conquests
The Age of Commerce
The Age of Affluence
The Age of Intellect
The Age of Decadence.

(e) Decadence is marked by:

Defensiveness
Pessimism
Materialism
Frivolity
An influx of foreigners
The Welfare State
A weakening of religion.

(f) Decadence is due to:
Too long a period of wealth and power
Selfishness
Love of money
The loss of a sense of duty.

(g) The life histories of great states are amazingly similar, and are due to internal factors.  (h) Their falls are diverse, because they are largely the result of external causes. (i) History should be taught as the history of the human race, though of course with emphasis on the history of the student’s own country.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 29, 2015)

Rapid said:


> Hate to say it, but I think it's all downhill from here. Here's an interesting read (not that long).
> 
> http://www.newworldeconomics.com/archives/2014/092814_files/TheFateofEmpiresbySirJohnGlubb.pdf
> 
> ...


So what nation is next in line to be great?


----------



## racing_kitty (Aug 29, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> So what nation is next in line to be great?



I'm not so sure that another nation will be allowed to be "great."  At least, not for a while.  Too many other countries with adequate weapons to make sure everyone stays on the same level of mediocrity, whether they like it or not.  Maybe India can give it a good run, or perhaps China can make a second go of it.  They have the requisite ethnic homogeneity that the paper lists as common in ascendant empires.  Israel is always going to be in a fight to survive, not to conquer, so we know it won't be them.

Although, given that the author made the point of the intellectuals finding themselves conquered by a more forceful and illiterate army, we might very well see the ascendance of a caliphate, in spite of the rampant mental defects caused by widespread, tribally enforced consanguinity.  I pray that is not the case.


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 29, 2015)

China has never been a great power so I wouldn't rely on them making a "second" go at it. I don't think they'll ever get there though they'll be a pain in the arse regionally for a long time to come.


----------



## racing_kitty (Aug 29, 2015)

SpitfireV said:


> China has never been a great power so I wouldn't rely on them making a "second" go at it.



I was referring to ancient China's dynastic cycle.  After all, they did give us gunpowder.


----------



## AWP (Aug 29, 2015)

Greatness won't require weapons, but an economy. The latter allows for weapons. The US pulled off the reverse thanks to gov't spending fueled by a world war and nearly unlimited resources. The paradigm has shifted so I think an economy is what's needed to fuel military power. Given the world's dependence upon shipping you'll need the money to support a fleet capable of owning the oceans which is how we projected military might during WWII.

The next great nation is the one that can pay for a navy....and that's no different from the last 300 or so years, maybe 500. Learn it or repeat it.


----------



## AWP (Aug 29, 2015)

As an Admin,  this is probably devolving into a separate thread which is fine, we can move as needed.


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 30, 2015)

I for one would like that.


----------



## AWP (Aug 30, 2015)

Problem solved.


----------



## digrar (Aug 30, 2015)

Rapid said:


> What Makes a Great Nation?



Football, meat pies, kangaroos and Holden cars.


----------



## nobodythank you (Aug 30, 2015)

Along the same topic of conversation, this is a long but interesting article on what could happen if the US entered into another civil war. A Marine explains which state would win if the US declared war on itself

There is too much to quote, but in essence the federal government dissolves and the states are left to their own devices. Some of the scenarios I can envision, others not so much. Still worth a read.


----------



## Frank S. (Aug 31, 2015)

What makes a great nation? Responsible and highly successful corporations.

That's also the beginning if the end.


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 2, 2015)

racing_kitty said:


> I was referring to ancient China's dynastic cycle.  After all, they did give us gunpowder.



Apologies for the late reply; I've mostly been on my phone. 

I can see where you're arguing from but I don't believe that they meet most of those Ages outlined above. They do meet some of them but mostly not. 

And of course we all know that NZ will be the next world superpower. Our new flag will see to that, cure AIDs, etc.


----------

